
Ask HN: What did you learn in 2019? - mavsman
What was the process like? How long did it take? Any special methods you used? Would you do it the same way if you did it over again?
======
BishoyDemian
That no matter how good you are at the tech. You need to mature professionally
(comms, etc.) in order to avoid undermining your full career potential.

\- source: I manage a small team of senior SW engineers

</end of rant>

------
gradschool
\- setting up a minimal static site on AWS S3 with Bootstrap

\- setting up a minimal serverless ecommerce back end in Go with AWS Lambda,
Stripe, Easypost, and Parcel2Go

\- video editing with Blender (for a presentation, about a week)

\- 3d modeling with Blender (for a book cover, about a month)

Blender would have been impossible for me to learn by any other means than
watching video tutorials with Blender open in another window and trying out
every little thing as it's demonstrated. Go and AWS required taking baby steps
for months.

------
mrfusion
Electrolyte levels matter! If you’re getting cramps or muscle pain look into
sodium, potassium, magnesium, calcium, zinc in your diet.

Oh and if you cook at home all the time it’s pretty easy to not get your RDA
of sodium.

------
fastbeef
Corporations view coding as grunt work, the real challenges/money are in
selling strategy. 2020 will be the year where I act on this insight.

~~~
mrfusion
Could you provide an example?

------
mrfusion
Exercise needs to be fun. Otherwise you won’t stick with it. (At least for
myself)

------
el_dev_hell
NEVER EVER EVER SIGN A CONTRACT WITHOUT READING IT FIRST.

EVER.

From anyone.

Seriously, anyone. If your best friend in the entire world hands you a
contract, read every word. If your mother gives you a contract, READ EVERY
WORD.

~~~
mrfusion
It’s a great rule but what about eulas? What about mortgage docs? Credit card
agreements? You could spend a lot of time reading all that stuff.

~~~
el_dev_hell
> eulas Fair point on this one. It's pretty difficult. I don't have a good
> solution here.

> What about mortgage docs?

Yes. 1000% yes. What kind of insane person wouldn't read their mortgage
agreement in full? I read the entire PDS of every lender I was considering.

> Credit card agreements?

Yes. Jesus, yes!

------
moksly
How to utilise python as a replacement for C# in a heavy Microsoft/Azure
enterprise setting where powershell and Python play a larger and larger role.

------
lukaszkups
I've learnt basics of Godot game engine. It still a ongoing process but
managed to learn it for like a week in my spare time.

~~~
thedevindevops
Interesting, I went for Defold instead

~~~
namelessone
Both a good choice

------
sprinfo
Always learn. Even if you think you know it all, you don't.

------
meiraleal
Carbs are poison, including fructose.

------
claudiug
i learn javascript. i regret.

------
adesode
I learned javascript

